# Painting Metal Building



## BoBoBoyd (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 20 yr old Morton pole barn type building that is 40x40 x 14. It's used more as a shed since I already have an attached 2 car garage. It is starting to rust on the corners from rain and wind, etc so I am going to paint it.

Should I use any primer first? If so, what kind?
Also, what type of paint do I use? 

And I am of course, accepting tips and advice too!


----------



## Animal (Sep 26, 2008)

Sand, prime, or rust extender, then paint sounds good to me for a Morton building. Sounds like the rust may be comming from the back of the metal? try checkin that out also.
Or mabey you need a gutter  to slow down the splashin.
Giddi up, winters a comin.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 28, 2008)

Never paint over rust - make sure it's completely stripped to bare metal first.  Or else you'll just be doing it again next summer.

I strongly prefer automotive etching primers...  might cost a couple bucks more and need to be mixed before spraying, but they're much tougher.  Then paint over it with whatever matches the rest of the building.

--Bushytails


----------



## SporNAK (Oct 1, 2008)

So what you are saying is that if you paint over rust, it will eventually just flake or peel off?


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, assuming it even sticks - some paints will bead instead of adhere over rust.  _All_ rust needs to be removed before painting, or in some circumstances, primed with special rust treatment primers.

--Bushytails


----------



## andrew22 (Jan 25, 2011)

its always a good thing to remove the rust before doing the paint at it. you can go with this and can read the article http://www.ehow.com/how_5873258_paint-rusted-metal-building.html


----------



## siddle (Apr 17, 2011)

Acrylic latex house paint suitable for painting on metal is recommended unless the previous coats of paint were oil-based.

But, why do you want to paint metal buildings when you can get a variety of metal buildings styles, and a variety of metal carport styles which come in a range of colors and sizes in order to satisfy the needs of almost all commercial and residential customers.


----------

